# new price



## sfarnsworth (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey guys
new lot 3 separate lots same location no obstacles about 55000 sq ft thinking $450.00 per push no matter how much ????? what u think


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

got a pix?


----------



## sfarnsworth (Oct 28, 2011)

no not right now


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

If you can get a little better than 350 dollars an acre to plow, good for you. I know price varies for location to location, but here I get about 90 to 100 dollars per acre.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Sounds expensive, $150??? for 1-3" $450 should cover 8-10". All depends how the contract is written, is it a zero tolerance on the lot and sidewalks for that price?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds good to me. maybe a bump up for 12" plus snowfalls in 24 hours or less

Why the F would some one ever plow for 90 bucks a acre?? my trucks will never in a million years run for those numbers.


----------



## EquityGreen (Jan 15, 2011)

newhere;1556435 said:


> Sounds good to me. maybe a bump up for 12" plus snowfalls in 24 hours or less
> 
> Why the F would some one ever plow for 90 bucks a acre?? my trucks will never in a million years run for those numbers.


We can plow an open acre in an hour with our wideouts... $130.00 per hour would be better IMO


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I could plow all 3 lots with one truck in about 1-1.5hrs. I'd say $150 to get it and $225 to pad it if you don't care about getting it.

I have a wide open 80k sq ft lot that takes 1hr and we get $225. There is back dragging from about 60ft of doors and a loading dock. Our 8611s cover 65-80k sq ft per hr depending on the operator and the lot.


----------

